# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kur të gjithë i dhuronin vargje Enver Hoxhës

## Diabolis

nga Shekulli
Kur të gjithë i dhuronin vargje Enver Hoxhës 

Nga Dritëro Agolli, Ismail Kadare e Xhevahir Spahiu, deri te Bardhyl Londo, Natasha Lako e Dhimitër Shuteriqi

Belina Budini
TIRANË  Naive apo të sinqerta? Furçe regjimit, apo bindje të kohës? Dikur pompoze e të rëndësishme, sot butaforike e të harruara. Poezitë e indoktrinuara, kushtuar Partisë Komuniste dhe Enver Hoxhës, prej vitesh kanë përfunduar në kosh e pak nga pak po fshihen nga kujtesa e njerëzve. Për mirë apo për keq! Autorët duhet të jenë lehtësuar nga pesha e tyre në ndërgjegje. Në rastin më të mirë i kanë lënë pas me gjithë kohën. Tu rikthehesh sot, është edhe zbavitëse. Jo vetëm për tu zbavitur, kërkuam disa syresh. Jo nga ato poezitë e botuara ashtu rastësisht në libra, revista e gazeta letrare të kohës, por vargjet e zgjedhura enkas nga vetë poetët e shkrimtarët për tia dhuruar Enver Hoxhës. Me firmën e autorit poshtë vargjeve dhuratë për Enverin, në përvjetorin e 70-të të ditëlindjes, pra në vitin 1978. Të shkruara bukur, me dorë, dhe të organizuara në formë libri luksoz për kohën, me kapakë plastikë, libri-dhuratë që ruhet në Arkivën e Shtetit, përmban vargje nga 21 autorët më autoritarë të asaj periudhe në Shqipëri. Të gjitha janë vargje ideologjike, të zgjedhura nga vetë autorët që kanë nëshkruar poshtë tyre. Vargjet janë organizuar në rend alfabetik sipas emrave të autorëve. Libri-dhuratë përmban 23 fletë, ku fleta e parë përmban dedikimin në emër të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, 21 fletë përmbajnë vargjet e poetëve dhe një fletë, fleta e fundit është bosh. Nuk mungon asnjë fletë e ndërmjetme, pra asnjë autor. Libri i lidhur ka qenë pjesë e fondit personal të Enver Hoxhës, të cilin ai e ka kaluar vetë për ruajtje në Arkivin e Partisë e mandej në atë të Shtetit. 

Dedikimi
Në dedikimin e fletës së parë shkruhet tekstualisht: Në emër të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, të gjithë poetëve të Republikës, që tashti janë aq të shumtë, se Shqipëria jonë e shtrenjtë është vendi i ëndrrës më të bukur të njerëzimit, se në Atdheun tonë socialist poezi ka kudo, siç e keni theksuar Ju, shoku Enver, udhëheqësi dhe mësuesi ynë i dashur, Ju urojmë nga thellësia e zemrës të na rroni sa malet për të mirën e Partisë, të popullit, të idealit të pavdekshëm komunist të Marksit, Engelsit, Leninit dhe Stalinit. Jetë të gjatë, shëndet të plotë, përherë gëzime në familjen tuaj. 

Vargjet
Nuk janë poezi të plota, por fragmente poezish të botuara më parë ose të hartuara enkas për tia dhuruar ish-diktatorit për ditëlindjen e tij të 70-të. Pjesa më e madhe kushtuar Partisë. Në pak vargje fjala parti përmendet 29 herë dhe aludohet për të dhjetëra herë të tjera. Fjala Enver dhjetë herë, pa përmendur plot fjalë të tjera të përsëritura si turbinë, komunist, 16 tetori yt, tunel, lavdi, hekurudhë, krom e bakër, internacionale, Stalin, Marks, Engels, pushkë, teserë, komitet, shok, kushtrim, punë, ushtar, ballë, krenari, uzinë, çelik, djersë, lapidar... Me një fjalor të tillë kaq jopoetik në vetvete, janë ndërtuar të 21 fragmentet poetike! 

Autorët
Nga të përkëdhelurit e regjimit deri tek ata që sot janë 180 gradë në kah tjetër. Sipas rendit alfabetik autori i parë është Adem Istrefi me poezinë e tij Emri yt, Parti. Komunist është titulli i fragmentit të dytë poetik, dhuruar Enver Hoxhës, me autor Agim Gjakovën. Aleks Çaçi është autori i tretë që i dhuron ish-diktatorit vargjet Ashtu, Myzeqe. Nuk mungojnë vargjet për partinë të Andrea Varfit me titullin Një ditë nëntori. Edhe Bardhyl Londo i këndon partisë në vargjet me titull Ti je zemra, Parti. Autori i gjashtë në rend alfabetik është Dritëro Agolli me poezinë e tij të njohur Komunistët. Pa u ndarë nga partia, Dhimitër Shuteriqi ka dhuruar vargjet Lavdi për ty, Parti. Fatmir Gjata ato internacionalet e Dimri i dyzet e katrës. Fatos Arapi dhuron poezinë e tij Alarme të përgjakura. I dhjeti në rend alfabetik, Ismail Kadare dhuron fragment nga poezia e tij për partinë me titull Shqiponjat fluturojnë lart. Gjirokastër është poezia e Luan Qafëzezit për 16 tetorin e ditëlindjes së Enver Hoxhës. Llambro Ruci i ka blatuar ish-diktatorit vargjet Drita e udhës. Partisë vazhdon ti këndojë Llazar Siliqi në poezinë Mesazhi. Ndoc Gjetja bën poezi me titull Çast nga pranimi në Parti. Ndërsa Ndoc Papleka për Enveri midis nesh. Natasha Lako përsërit katër herë në katër vargje fjalën parti në poezinë me titull Këngët e rinisë. Edhe Spiro Dede i ka dhuruar një poezi të titulluar Krenari ku shkruan Çnder i madh të jesh shqiptar/ të jesh ushtar i Enver Hoxhës. Një Meditim nga uzina e çelikut i dhurohet Enver Hoxhës nga Sulejman Mato. Një tjetër autor i kësaj rëndësie, Vehbi Bala, shkruan vargjet me titull Shqipëri ku sigurisht e ka fjalën për Zemër, mendje e vegjëlisë, Parti e Punës/ prijëse e shqype e Shqipërisë.... Xhevahir Spahiu i 20-ti poet në rend alfabetik, i kushton ditëlindjes së partisë vargje me titull Ditëlindja e madhe. Autorja e fundit është Xhuljana Jorganxhi me vargjet Parti e vendit tim. Në pamundësi për ti botuar të gjitha, po botojmë vetëm disa prej tyre, ato të autorëve më të njohur, jo vetëm dje, por edhe sot, si dhe disa nga vargjet më zbavitëse të autorëve që sot janë rikthyer në anonimitet.


Ti je zemra, Parti

Vargje të Bardhyl Londos

30 vjet të kam folur me fjalë biri
dhe fjala gjithë dashurinë për ty se ka thënë
30 vjet zemra ime ka rrahur për ty
dhe prapë gjithë dashurinë se ka nxënë

30 vjet ka folur për ty gurgullima e gjakut
dhe prapë ka shumë të të thotë gjaku im i nxehtë
Smë mjaftokan, jo, 30 vjet që të jem biri yt
Smë mjaftokan bile as dy jetë


Komunistët

Vargje të Dritëro Agollit

Për Enver Hoxhën këngë thur tërë jetën
Se nëna ime bukë i dha me dhallë;
Me të në dhomën pa tavan ne fjetëm
Na puthi ne fëmijëve mu në ballë
Na puthi ne, fëmijët e rreckosur
Në tymin e kandilit e të pishës,
Të zverdhur prej rigonit e prej gjizës
Dhe pa në sytë tanë vetëtima,
Dhe pa ata që sot ngrenë turbina


Lavdi për ty, Parti

Vargje të Dhimitër Shuteriqit

Çaje tynelin me vërtik
Malin e Shqipërisë
Edhe vërsho tej, në të ik,
Hekurudh e rinisë
Sos janë male vetëm gur;
Po janë krom e bakër plot,
Thesare plot.
Mbi male sot jam zot,
I lirë e lavdiplotë.
Lavdi për ty, Parti!


Dimri i dyzet e katrës

Vargje të Fatmir Gjatës

Kishin ikur zogjtë shtegtarë
E kish ardhur një dimër i marrë
Qefinin kish hedhur mbi male
Dimri i zi, i kuq e i bardhë!
Po ne këndonim Internacionalen,
Këngë për Stalinin dhe Enverë
Dhe si lulet rriteshim në pranverë...


Alarme të përgjakura
Vargje të Fatos Arapit

Dhe erdhi Partia ndër shtëpitë tona
Bashkë me baballarët,
Bashkë me vëllezërit e lodhur
Prej pune
Mbi hasër të vjetëve
U ul te qoshja.
Maleve, qyteteve,
U lëshon kushtrimin
Partia e halleve,
Partia e derteve:
-Në këmbë, o të shtypur, e ju, të munduar



Shqiponjat fluturojnë lart

Vargje të Ismail Kadaresë

Ku ti kërkoj rrënjët e tua, Parti?
Si një rrap madhështor mbi këtë vend të lashtë
Ke mbirë ndanë udhës ku shkojnë shtrëngatat
Ato rrahin të të shkulin,
Por ti veç vaditesh
Prej shqotës së tyre
Dhe mes shqotave rritesh.


Çast nga pranimi në Parti

Vargje të Ndoc Gjetes

Kur po plotësoja autobiografinë
Me shkrim të pastër dhe të bukur.
Më dukej sikur hidhnin valle gërmat dhe firma
Nën ritmet e zemrës sime të lumtur.

Pastaj kur më dhanë për herë të parë
Teserën e Partisë shokët e komitetit,
Më dukej sikur mbaja në dorë
Tërë peshën e shqetësimet e planetit.


Enveri midis nesh

Vargje të Ndoc Paplekës

Sot Shqipëria ska dy milionë,
Por dyqind milionë...
Tha plaku nga Valbona-
Këtu edhe toka qet zjarr,
Edhe guri qet zjarr,
Edhe ahu qet zjarr,
Edhe pushka qet zjarr,
Edhe zemra qet zjarr,
Po të japë kushtrimin
Enveri.


Këngët e rinisë

Vargje të Natasha Lakos

Parti,
Mijëra mëngjese kam hapur sytë
Dhe kam gjetur dritën tënde.
Parti;
Mijëra ditë fjalën e parë e kam këmbyer me ty;
Parti;
Në mijëra ditë më bëre trime,
Parti;
Tu bëftë dita një mijë!


Meditim nga uzina e çelikut

Vargje të Sulejman Matos

Nga konturet e hekurta të kësaj uzine
Dëgjoj këngën e hekurit si ngjitet lart,
Për një këngë të tillë ëndërruam në shekuj,
Kur na munguan armët dhe luftuam me sfurqe,
Kur na mungonte plori i parmendës.
Kjo tokë e vaditur me djersë dhe me gjak
E ruajti këtë këngë thellë në gji
Për këto ditë të bardha, ditët e Partisë.


Ditëlindja e madhe
Vargje të Xhevahir Spahiut

Shtëpi e varfër,
Sup më sup me shoqet,
Dalë nga të çarat e dheut,
Dalë nga dhembjet e popullit.
Në strehët e saj
Erërat frynin,
Të thëllimta.
Akull.
Komunistët çelnin shtegun e një ere të re.
Çelnin në mes të shekullit
Shekullin.


Parti e vendit tim

Vargje të Xhuljana Jorganxhi

Ne mal përmbi këto male
E ngritëm Shqipërinë,
Plot dritë e sotmja jonë,
Më të bukura ditët vijnë
Dhe dora shtrëngon dorën
Dhe bëhet grusht i fortë,
Të gjithë rreth Partisë
Rreth shokut Enver Hoxha

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Hall te qesh e hall te qaj. DD, ti do vrare per zotin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diabolis

këto nga Milosao

Llambro Ruci  
Llogoret 

Malin e zbukuruam 

Me brezare e vetullore 

Me hare gjelbërim e mbushëm. 

Dhe pranë rrënjëve 

Vumë një llogore, 

Ku mbështesim zemrën e çelën degët, 

Të zbresë i plotë dielli, 

Ku mbështesim kokën e armët 

E hapet i pastër qielli 



Sulejman Mato 

Mbi tokën dibrane binin lule të bardha 

Mbi tokën dibrane binin e binin lule të bardha 

Shkëlqenin nën dëborë, 

Rrugët, 

Pemët e çatitë... 

Era lajmin e gëzuar shpërndante fshatrave të dëmtuara 

Po vinte udhëheqësi i madh i partisë. 


Shikoni: 

Vjen një diell, i qeshur, 

Mbi dëborë, 

Vet Enveri. 

Gjëmojnë vallet rrugëve, buçet daullja. 

Dëbora papushim i bie mbi supe dhe flokë 

Sikur malësorët e mirëseardhin 

Me lule të bardha. 

Vjen si një diell mes shtegut të bardhë, 

Hyn në shtëpitë e dëmtuara dibrane, 

Hyn... 

Dhe dhomat mbushen plot me dritë. 

Malësorët dëgjojnë fjalët e udhëheqësit të madh, 

E u ngrohen zemrat 

E u ndritin sytë. 

Para shtëpive të rrënuara ndali Sekretari 

Të bisedojë 

Me dibranët e dëmtuar prej tërmetit. 

Ju rrëzua shtëpia malësorit, 

Iu lëkundën arat dhe pemët, 

Por nuk iu lëkund dot besimi i madh 

Që ruante në zemër për Partinë dhe Enverin. 

Ndali Sekretari 

Për një çast 

Mbi dëborë 

Të dëgjojë zhurmën e çekiçave që ngrenë shtëpitë, 

Të dëgjojë këngët e brigadave vullnetare 

Që erdhën këtu 

Në ndihmë të malsisë. 

Ndali Sekretari

Mbi bardhësinë e dëborët 

Të shikojë ditët e bardha të Shqipërisë. 


Vallja e solidaritetit 

Dëgjoni... në Dibër, mbi dëborën e bardhë, bie daullja 

Bjeri daulles! 

Të gjëmojnë vallet 

Kjo është vallja e solidaritetit, mbas pune, 

Rrotullohen në valle gjithë ngjyrat e krahinave. 

Vallet zgjaten si tinguj lahute 

Çelin plot ngjyra si zambakë mbi dëborë 

Vallet hapen si fletët e petaleve. 

Bjeri daulles! 

Të dëgjosh krisma pushkësh, 

Krismat që i nisën bijtë në luftime 

Krismat e përzjera me vaje e kuje 

Krismat që na sollën përjetë lirinë... 

Bjeri daulles! 

Kur dëgjohen gjëmime 

Zbret malësori nga malet kreshnike 

Heq nga balli shaminë e kuqe, 

Dhe futet në valle. 

Bjeri daulles; 

Daullexhi, 

Çaje lëkurën e daulles sate! 

Listelin lëviz në këtë ritëm të ri 

Malësorë dhe vullnetarë lëkunden në valle, 

Bora e shkrifët kërcet nënë këmbë, 

Nën ritëm daullesh vallzon malësia. 

Bjeri daulles, 

Në vallen e madhe 

Ka zbritur sonte e gjithë Shqipëria. 



Klara Kodra 

Drita e zemrës sate

Fuat Çelës 

Jo! iu përgjigje zërit 

që një ditë 

të pati thënë: 

Do të rrish në errësirë. 

Jo. 

Errësira është 

Të strukesh në një kënd, 

I huaj, 

I largët, 

Për botën e madhe, 

Çdo ditë të gjen më të fortë 

Midis shokësh. 

Si nënë krenare, 

Partia me ty flet. 

Kazma jote, bashkë me tokën, 

Ngurrimin në çdo zemër, 

Fort godet. 

Ta ndjejmë zërin. 

Ti na thërret pranë 

Që me zemrën shigjetë, 

Të grisim çdo perde nate; 

Që të ndajmë me ty dritën e syve tanë, 

Që të ndash me ne dritën e zemrës sate. 



Qazim Shemaj 

Armikut të klasës 

E di që sot ta prisha gjumin 

Ti bëra trutë llurbë. 

As pesëdhjetë metra larg shtëpisë 

Traktori im po të bën zhurmë 

Ti ngrihesh ndenjur, pëshpërit 

Ke frikë se dëgjon muri: 

të rëntë flaka, më shurdhove, 

i rënçin eshtrat kush të pruri. 

Unë e di se ç'ke në zemër 

Edhe pa t'i dëgjuar 

Ka tridhjetë e pesë vjet e ca 

Që shkon me të mallkuar, 

Se çdo mundim të vete kot 

Ta kthesh prapa kohën tënde. 

Unë as rigonin s'të besoj 

Dhe as një kokërr lëndë 

Kur nesër të pastroj traktorin 

Siç bëj me të për çdo ditë, 

Ti do të vish si për kureshtje 

Të fshehësh qoftë një vidë. 

Por unë kufinë ta kam vënë, 

E di kufinë tek thana?! 

pa mos m'u qas se më bën vapë 

atje, përtej, tek brana.

----------


## kalemi

Marre nga shkrimi "Histeria kolektive e artisteve shqiptare" ne revisten ARS


*Natasha Lako*:
_Jeta eshte nje liber i madh dhe i pafund, ku duhet te lexojme cdo germe, na meson shoku Enver_

*Moikom Zeqo*:
_Gjeja e pare qe me beri pershtypje ne fjalimin e shokut Enver, ishte pikerisht ky interesim i madh i Partise per gjithe shkrimtaret e per ne shkrimtaret e poetet me te rinj_

*Bedri Dedja*:
_Partia dhe shoku Enver gjithnje, po ne menyre te vecante ne pleniumin IV te KQ te PPSH dhe ne fjalen e 20 dhjetorit 1974, - na kane dhene nje platforme teorike marksiste-leniniste per keto studime, e cila na orienton qarte per problematiken themelore, per metoden shkencore, per frymen dhe domosdoshmerine e tyre aktuale._

*Çapajev Gjokutaj*:
_ Shoku Enver, ne kongresin VI te Partise, theksoi se edhe pse tehu kryesor i luftes se klasave eshte drejtuar ne fushen ideologjike, ajo vazhdon pa nderprerje e me force ne te gjitha fushat, politike, ekonomike etj_


*Gjovalin Shkurtaj*:
_Ndihma e madhe e Partise dhe e shokut Enver, mesimet e tyre te vlefshme per letersine dhe artet, kritika e vazhdueshmendaj disa prirjeve te huaja qe ishin shfaqur ne poezine e ndonje te riu, orientimet e Pleniumit IV te KQ te PPSH kane ndihmuar ne menyre te vecante per mbarevajtjen e krijimtarise letrare artistike ne pergjithesi dhe te poezise ne vecanti._

----------


## Diabolis

nga Milosao

Ndoc PAPLEKA  
Cingërimë në prill 

(Fragment) 

**** 

Po të sjell lule, shoku Enver! 

Krahu më mpihet prej tyre si të ishin 

prej plumbi. 

Do të doja që gjaku im të rridhte nga 

krahu në to, 

Që të mbeteshin përherë të freskëta. 



*** 

Një varr. Mbi pllakën e mermertë: 

Enver Hoxha. 

Nuk është e vërtetë: nuk ka asnjë varr 

që ta mbajë Enver Hoxhën. 

Nuk ka varr për mendimet dhe idealet e tij: 

Enver Hoxha ecën nëpër rrugët e rruzullit 

si udhërrëfyes i viteve. 

Enver Hoxha thërret: Rroftë komunizmi! 

Me zërin 

e një komunisti që pushkatohet në Kili. 

Enver Hoxha flet për kundërrevolucionin me punëtorët 

e kantiereve të Gdanskut. 

Enver Hoxha shtrëngon dorën me rritësit e ullinjve 

në luginat e Greqisë. 

Enver Hoxha prin në demostratë me komunistët danezë. 

Enver Hoxha bën planin e një revolucioni të ri 

me proletarët e botës... 



Mujo BUÇPAPAJ 



Shoku Enver 



Hapësirë, dritë që na rrethon 

Që rrjedh në ne. Që 

këndon pastaj në gjeth e bar, 

Në gur dhe dru. Diell 

Që shndërron në sofrat tona 

erën dhe udhën 

stinën dhe kohën. 



Në përbetim të qartë bese dhe njeriu, 

Në besë të shkruar mbi faqe të dheut 

nis e sos prej gjakut tonë. 



Përbetimi ynë dhe përbetimi i gurit 

Që gdhend emrin tënd, 

Përbetimi i hapësirës që shumëfishon 

Të gjithë tingujt e tu të qartë, 

Përbetimi i dheut 

Që ruan përmasat prej njeriu tokësor, 

të thjeshtë si komunist. 



Demir GJERGJI 



Kjo ditë kuq e zi 



Kjo ditë - fjongo zie 

Në gjoksin e prillit! 



Enver Hoxha është shtrirë dhe hesht. 

Gjëmimet e tokës mban vesh. 



Kjo ditë - fjongo zie 

në gjoksin e prillit. 

Shkëmbi nën borën e dimrit 

ngrohet nga lotët 

E shkrin. 

Dhe ngrihet shkëmb më këmbë sërish, 

Monument për Enver Hoxhën. 

Kjo ditë -fjongo zie. 

Në gjoksin e prillit. 



Dheun nën lulet e barin e njomësht 

Gjallon me rrahjet e zemrës së Tij. 

E rrënjët e trungut të moçëm 

Tendosen prej dhimbjes dhe ecin. 



Kjo ditë - kuq e zi 

Në zemër të prillit. 

Në degët që mbajnë flamurin 

Më yllin që ndrit dhe shqiponjën, 

Në sythat e rinj të kurorës 

Betime dhe epose çelin. 



Kjo ditë - kuq e zi 

në zemër të kombit! 



Fatmir ALIMANI 



I pavdekshmi 



Befas çdo njeri i gjallë u bë poet 

Nga dashuria e madhe për ty, Enver! 



Dhe për herë të parë në botë 

Mijëra vargje u dërguan me telegrame të gjata, 

Për ty, Enver! 



Lumenj të rinj krijuan vargjet 

E u bë një det i ri, 

Dhe loti e krenarie 

Për ty, Enver! 



Paj, kot e ke moj vdekje e mjerë, 

Ti s'e mban dot kryetrimin shtrirë, 

Ai gjithë jetën jetoi në këmbë, 

Ai gjithë jetën jetoi 

Si kështjellë. 



Si të besojmë se nuk do të grumbullohemi buzë rrugës 

E nuk do të presim të të shohim Ty, 

Kur shkon sërish në Kongreset e Partisë, 

Kur shkon sërish midis punëtorëve, 

Kur ngjitesh në skenë në koncertet e Majit. 



Ti ishe i pastër si kristali 

Ti ishe i bukur si pranvera 

Ti ishe i drejtë siç është populli 

Ti ishe i qeshur si bukuria 

Ti ishe i dashur siç është nëna 

Ti ishe përtëritës si puhia e mëngjesit 

Ti ishe i rreptë si stuhia 

Ti ishe vetë madhështia 

Bir të madh të ka Shqipëria.

----------


## Diabolis

Poezia eshte marre nga libri: MESUESI DHE ARTI, shkruar nga Ismail Kadare dhe
botuar nen perkujdesin nga Shtepia Botuese Naim Frasheri, Tirane 1953, fq.
49-53



LAMTUMIRA E FUNDIT



Kurora dhe kurora pa mbarim,

Kurora gjithe lule, gjithe yje;

Dhe syte te perlotur me trishtim

       Dhe pamje e rende zije.



O shoke! Per te fundit here sot,

Babane po percjell turm e pasosur

Me dhembje te kulluar e me lot,

       Me zemer te plagosur.



Dhe ja tani, mes heshtjes, ne eter,

Nje ze i njohur, qarte po degjohet.

Ne emer tone sot, shoku Enver,

      Perpara tij betohet.



Ne gjysme  shtiz flamuret era tund,

Gjemime topash ndihen ne hapesire;

I jep Stalinit turma e pafund,

       Te fundit lamtumire.



Pra, lamtumire mik i madh, baba!

Cdo zemer sot i thone lamtumire.

Se bashku me Leninin krah per krah

       Aty ka per tu shkrire.



Pushon tashti Aty ne qetesi,

Por, jo! Ay nuk vdiq! Vazhdon te rroje!

Dhe fjal e tij e urte perseri

    Perpara do na coje!

----------


## kalemi

Fragment nga poema "Funerali" kushtuar Gjergj Fishtes:

Në atë muzg okupacioni
ky funeral priftërinjsh
shkelte mbi dramat e popullit e dhimbjet,
si trekëmbësh
kryqi i katafalkut të zi
lëkundte litarin e nëmur të Fishtës!


*Moikom Zeqo*

----------


## angeldust

> Fragment nga poema "Funerali" kushtuar Gjergj Fishtes:
> 
> Në atë muzg okupacioni
> ky funeral priftërinjsh
> shkelte mbi dramat e popullit e dhimbjet,
> si trekëmbësh
> kryqi i katafalkut të zi
> lëkundte litarin e nëmur të Fishtës!
> 
> ...



...dhe ja e gjithe poezia me poshte.... Ja vlen ta sjellim ketu. Te pakten per mua eshte nga ato qe me kane bere pershtypje me teper persa i perket kontekstit te kesaj teme.



Funerali i Fishtes me katafalkun grandioz
mbi katafalk nje kryq i madh dhe i zi,
dekoratat e papes dhe tre perandoreve
vajtimi dhe litanirat prifterore ne kllapi.

Ekstaze fetare
Franceskaneve ne rreshta
nga brezi litari karakteristik u varej,
kufoma idol ne perfytyrim do t'u mbetej
ne menyre arkaike munifikuar ne vargje.

Pas te vdekurit ne krye vete Jakomoni,
mes qirinjve te medhenj e te ndezur
nenmbreti fashist - 
nje i vdekur i gjalle
i krejt perandorise qe kish per te vdekur.

Ne ate muzg okupacioni
ky funeral prifterinjsh
shkelte mbi dramat e popullit e dhimbjet,
si trekembesh
kryqi i katafalkut te zi
lekundte litarin e nemur te Fishtes.

----------


## angeldust

Te dua per hapesiren qe u dhe fjaleve te mia,
te dua per dinjitetin qe mua punetorit me dhe,
Per driten tende qe na u be e domosdoshme si syte,
Per luften tende te ndershme, per paqen tende te denje.
Te dua per sigurine me te cilen fleme dhe zgjohemi,
Per drejtesine tende prej nene,
Per madheshtine tende qe perbehet nga krenaria e secilit.
Te dua per te qeshuren e cila u be e zakonshme,
Per neverine qe me fute ne gjak ndaj te shemtuares,
Per rreptesine ndaj cdo grimce erresire ne vete.
Te dua per dinjitetin qe i dhe kombit tim,
Per dashurine qe me fute ne gjak per popujt e tjere,
Per urrejtjen qe me fute ne gjak per te gjithe shfrytezuesit,
Te dua per ato qe thua dhe per ato qe ben,
Per te verteten tende ku s'mund te gjeje plasaritje dyshimi,
Per unitetin tend, per guximin tend te madherishem.
Te dua per besimin qe me jep.
Te dua me zemrat e pleqve qe ishin ishuj dhimbjesh
Dhe e njohen gezimin vetme ne kohen tende.
Te dua me zemrat e femijeve ku rritet dashuria per ty 
Sic rritet mishi i frutave qe piqen nen diell.
Te dua me zemrat e atyre qe do te lindin neser
e do te kene me shume drite ne sy, hapesira te reja ne fjale.
Te dua, Parti, per kuptimin qe i dhe jetes dhe dashurise time.






Keto i mora nga revista Ars. Paska dale edhe online...

----------


## Diabolis

Ismail KADARE:

FJALIMI I ENVER HOXHËS MË 3 TETOR 1974

Fjalët e tij ikin larg, n'eter fluturojnë,
Ku dimrat mbi pullaze shtetesh brerojnë kudo,
Ku nën retë e mëdha monumente e kupola çohen
Kolona me fjalë latine e hieroglife gdhendur mbi to.

Bronc e rituale parlamentesh, formula pompoze.
Fjalë gjëmimtare për lirinë, të tingullta e të mëdha,
Por me gjithë kupolat e jehonën solemne broncore
Bota pavarësinë më të rrallë se uraniumin e ka.
Ndaj kur një fjalë e gjallë për të
	çan mes sarkofagësh të vdekjes.
Një fjalë e gjallë për lirinë,
bota vë veshin për përgjim
Ndaj kur midis qiellit memorial të kësaj vjeshte
Fjalët e Enver Hoxhës ndeshin,
	bubullimat mënjanohen me nderim.

----------

